# SCB Stingray Pic's



## ESCB Factory

Another Stingray water tested, and ready for delivery.


----------



## Tslick

Very slick ride. Would love a test drive. How much we talkin about rigged the same as this one??


----------



## wingnut

That is ONE SWEET BOAT....


----------



## Melon

wingnut said:


> That is ONE SWEET BOAT....


No that BOAT IS BAD TO THE BONE!


----------



## ESCB Factory

Tslick-

Drive out in the low $50K's.

Also, a few pics of the next Stingray to hit the water. I start the rigging next week. This boat is two tone, Lt. Gray w/ Black bottom. Low 9" riser box and 24" Rear Deck Extension w/ Hatches.

Call or e-mail to shedule a shop tour and demo.

Eric Simmons
979 299-8172
[email protected]


----------



## GettinGone

Very nice, now that's a stingray I would like to have under my feet.


----------



## DatDude

SICK!


----------



## FLATSDADDY

WOW


----------



## wildstreak

Nothing like a good rooster tail! Looks great Eric!


----------



## Armada_4x4

i think i just dumped my girlfriend for a rig!


----------



## spotsndots

those are some nice lookin' rigs...one question though...how does water drain from the lower floor area? Maybe it's too early and I just don't see the drains.


----------



## fishnfool

Awesome!

I can't wait for mine! 

I have to figure out what to do with color, that gray turned out nice!


----------



## ESCB Factory

There are drains in the corners that self bail the floor.



spotsndots said:


> those are some nice lookin' rigs...one question though...how does water drain from the lower floor area? Maybe it's too early and I just don't see the drains.


----------



## tailchaser22

Hey Eric,

Those are two awesome looking boats as well as the top cat you posted, it seems like the work just keeps getting better and better. Did you get my last email about the 250, can't wait till mine pops out.


----------



## Stuart

scb factory said:


> There are drains in the corners that self bail the floor.


He's talking about the second boat. I can see a recessed area on each side, but maybe the actual drains are not in yet.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

very very nice

50k,,,,, gulp


----------



## Chase This!

so what did it run?


----------



## ESCB Factory

I start the rigging stage on the Gray & Black boat next week. I was using the pics of the white Stingray to show how the drain system works.

QUOTE=Stuart]He's talking about the second boat. I can see a recessed area on each side, but maybe the actual drains are not in yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## McFish

I did a test ride with Eric on yesterday and we ran out of Kemah into the bay. As usual when coming out of the board walk it's a little rough. The Stingray handled the rough water as well as my old Triton. 
I didn't get a drop of water from boat splashes nor was my butt sore from the ride. 
The boat topped out above 65mph with 2 guys, approx. 15-20gals of fuel, 4 batteries and a 10-15 mph wind.
I was sold on the boats shallow capabilities in March when I did a test ride in the marsh however I was a bit skeptical about how it might handle small/medium chop. 
I am now in the production line and hopefully, my boat will be ready as an early Christmas present.


----------



## let's talk fishin

nice looking ride


----------



## Troutter1

WOW ! Very nice.


----------



## RedAg

What does she draft? Have ya'll installed any towers yet? Maybe its time to leave the Majek RFL? Thats 20 mph better.

Love to hear how shallow she floats and how much water do you need to truely get up?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tombo

Was that boat in Rockport this past weekend?


----------



## garrettryan

sweet looking boat..


----------



## ESCB Factory

We are currently building removable telescoping sight casting platforms.

There is a chance of a Top Drive in the near future, but with FLW folding, and rumers of regulation changes in the Cup, maybe not.

All towers and aluminum are custom built to suite.

Draft on my demo is 10", but will take off in 9".

Check out the link below for more information and pics. (Post #30)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=153545&page=1&pp=10&highlight=scb+stingray

Call or e-mail anytime

SCB Factory
979 299-8172
[email protected]



RedAg said:



> What does she draft? Have ya'll installed any towers yet? Maybe its time to leave the Majek RFL? Thats 20 mph better.
> 
> Love to hear how shallow she floats and how much water do you need to truely get up?
> 
> Thanks for the info!


----------



## KappaDave

Heard Clint pulled the trigger... Can't wait to take a ride!


----------



## ESCB Factory

I shoot Clint's Stingray in the mold this week.

Lt. Aqua Mist Green
Yamaha VMax 250 HPDI

It will be interesting to see how the Yamaha runs.



KappaDave said:


> Heard Clint pulled the trigger... Can't wait to take a ride!


----------



## fishnfool

How far out is the one with the 300 Merc? I'm real interested in the top speed with that motor! I really want to stick with a 250 but will be very tempted to go with a 300 if it hits 75.


----------



## MattyMaster

KappaDave said:


> Heard Clint pulled the trigger... Can't wait to take a ride!


dayum Kappa you just better hang on!


----------



## ESCB Factory

fishnfool said:


> How far out is the one with the 300 Merc? I'm real interested in the top speed with that motor! I really want to stick with a 250 but will be very tempted to go with a 300 if it hits 75.


The boat after Clint's will be 300 HP powered.

Solid black hull.
High Profile F-22 Console.
Flat Deck (no riser box)


----------



## fishnfool

Has anyone ordered one with the normal stingray raised console and a 300?


----------



## Stuart

You guys are some crazy son of a guns. Of course, if I had the dough, I wouldn't mind having one of those either. My fitty horse and 32 mph will have to do for now.


----------



## ESCB Factory

fishnfool said:


> Has anyone ordered one with the normal stingray raised console and a 300?


Yes.


----------



## Armada_4x4

dont think i can hold on to that 401k much longer.......


----------



## fishnfool

Excellent! Can't wait to see the numbers. I actually hope it isn't much faster than the 250 as I would like to have the warranty and regular gas; however, knowing how well your boats perform, it will probably run 75+ and have me changing my motor to a 300!


----------



## KappaDave

MattyMaster said:


> dayum Kappa you just better hang on!


Hahaha!!! Last time I went out with ya' I got some good footage....






That boat was fast. It ain't got nothin' on the Stingray! Matagorda will never be the same! LOL


----------



## Melon

KappaDave said:


> Hahaha!!! Last time I went out with ya' I got some good footage....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boat was fast. It ain't got nothin' on the Stingray! Matagorda will never be the same! LOL


Lmao! Dayum..... I know that guy.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART

Any new pics of the progress on the grey and black boat?


----------



## Outcast

Nice looking boat Eric! With fuel prices I may be tempted to dump my 35' offshore boat 

I don't think I ever met you personally but I know Candice and am good friends with Mike and Heather. I'm sure we'll cross paths at some point.

Great looking rig and I'm glad to see the company moving forward and doing well! It seems you have a quality product to offer.

Take care,

Brice


----------



## Troutter1

scb factory said:


> Another Stingray water tested, and ready for delivery.


 (The first pic. Stringray Boat) How high is that rasied console Eric ? Looks to be 12"- 14"... And does it make that much diffrent while running along..... as far as looking down??


----------



## ESCB Factory

Troutter1 said:


> (The first pic. Stringray Boat) How high is that rasied console Eric ? Looks to be 12"- 14"... And does it make that much diffrent while running along..... as far as looking down??


That's a 16" Riser Box. I can build to any height, but any higher than 16" is an uncomfortable step IMO.

Yes, Driving from an elevated position greatly enhances your abilaty to see fish, bottom structure, pods of bait, and slicks. The elevation is also helpful when navigating the back marsh.


----------



## ESCB Factory

FRANKLOCKHART said:


> Any new pics of the progress on the grey and black boat?


Frank-

I will post updated pics on Fri PM.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART

That sounds great, can't wait to see 'em. Hopefully in the next six months I can get everything squared away so I can place my order. Awesome looking boat.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Rigging pics.

SCB is now factory rigging w/ Wet Sounds Speakers, Sub-Woffers, & Amplifiers.

This is some amazing equipment for those who like some "good times tunes" while on the water.

www.wetsounds.com


----------



## TB4-2

I just got some Wet Sounds for my boat. They sound great and look pretty dam cool too. Great addition!


----------



## tailchaser22

Hey Eric,

How much to add the stereo system?


----------



## KappaDave

That's gonna' be a beast!!! Can wait to jump in Clint's and get it nice and muddy after a wade... LOL


----------



## luna nueva

Good looking boat. Looks fast.


----------



## flounderchaser

*Did you say?*

Did you say $50,000???? Does it come with Angelina Jolie as the first mate? Seems a little much!?! Have fun.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

flounderchaser said:


> Did you say $50,000???? Does it come with Angelina Jolie as the first mate? Seems a little much!?! Have fun.


50G'S? They must have come down?.....nice boat.


----------



## fishnlab

flounderchaser said:


> Did you say $50,000???? Does it come with Angelina Jolie as the first mate? Seems a little much!?! Have fun.


$50,000 is a lot of money, absolutely, but if you have ever taken a close look at the finish on the Simmons boats, then you know that the higher price points are justifiable. The lines are clean, the finishes are clean, and the rigging is second to none...literally. All this does not even factor in performance.
These boats are made one at a time, to the customer's spec. If you compare the Stingray the prices with other boats in it's class there is only about a 20% premium for the SCB. It is a relatively small gap for the differences in the products.

I have no ties to SCB, and the comments above are just my opinion. I've just admired their builds for a few years.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bk005

Its nice, but its no Blue Wave...


































hehehehe


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Man, that is sick!


----------



## MattyMaster

KappaDave said:


> That's gonna' be a beast!!! Can wait to jump in Clint's and get it nice and muddy after a wade... LOL


No shoes will be worn in my boat and no croaker in the live well.....:ac1090:


----------



## cobrayakker

:slimer: From what I hear Ol' Willie and Capn Tom wouldn't know what a trout looked like iffen they didn't soak a croak. LOL :wink:


----------



## Stuart

fishnlab said:


> $50,000 is a lot of money, absolutely, but if you have ever taken a close look at the finish on the Simmons boats, then you know that the higher price points are justifiable. The lines are clean, the finishes are clean, and the rigging is second to none...literally. All this does not even factor in performance.
> These boats are made one at a time, to the customer's spec. If you compare the Stingray the prices with other boats in it's class there is only about a 20% premium for the SCB. It is a relatively small gap for the differences in the products.
> 
> I have no ties to SCB, and the comments above are just my opinion. I've just admired their builds for a few years.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Exactly. Look at how the hatches are being done. No plastic junk there.


----------



## ESCB Factory

A few shots from today. Ready for aluminum work, and seats.

That's my new real carbon fiber dash. The stereo receiver will be fitted with a waterproof bubble.


----------



## garyhellmann

Good job Eric


----------



## tailchaser22

Looks good Eric, I really like the new dash. Is that standard or is that an upgrade?


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART

Eric, Did you ever end up venting the tunnel? I know you had talked about it and I was just curious. Also looking forward to some more pics on the new one. Frank


----------



## jdsuperbee

I saw a guy scootin' up and down the canal in a Stingray @ POC over Labor Day and man was he movin'! On top with a 10-12' rooster tail. It had to be a new one since I didn't see the TX#'s. Good looking boat.


----------



## fishin shallow

With the shorter tunnel, can you run with the motor jacked all the way up and does the prop run even with the bottom of the hull? And if so what kind of pressure are you running.


----------



## Bird

fishnlab said:


> $50,000 is a lot of money, absolutely, but if you have ever taken a close look at the finish on the Simmons boats, then you know that the higher price points are justifiable. The lines are clean, the finishes are clean, and the rigging is second to none...literally. All this does not even factor in performance.
> These boats are made one at a time, to the customer's spec. If you compare the Stingray the prices with other boats in it's class there is only about a 20% premium for the SCB. It is a relatively small gap for the differences in the products.
> 
> I have no ties to SCB, and the comments above are just my opinion. I've just admired their builds for a few years.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I get to see Eric's boats in various build stages at the shop where they get rigged out. I've seen a quite a few of the SCB's being built and until you see one up close and check out the quality you can't understand how well these boats are put together and finished out.

When I'm ready, I'll call them first.


----------



## garyhellmann

No need for TX numbers. No one can catch us to run them. Dont look back!!!


----------



## ESCB Factory

Water tested Waterloo Rod Co. boat today. SCB Stingray, Mercury 250 Pro XS w/ Sport Master lower unit. Spinning a Mercury Bravo One 26" prop.

Tested w/ (2) people, 30 gal. fuel, (4) Batteries. WOT = 72.5 (GPS)


----------



## tailchaser22

Looks good Eric, keep cranking them out.


----------



## thundertrout

1 question,you boyz runnin that nitromethane in them thangs?


----------



## fishnfool

Very Nice!

SportMaster made a big difference, I will definitely be going that route!


----------



## Rhettfish

Probably not having the raised console made up the difference in speed from the previous couple. That is one fine ***** boat!


----------



## marcus r

one bad boy... 300?


----------



## fishnfool

only 7" difference in the console height - I think it is the 1.62 ratio and sport lower unit mostly, but we will know soon enough....

That's a Pro XS 250 that they swapped lower units on. One with a 300 is coming soon. I still can't decide which motor to use.


----------



## fishnlab

fishnfool said:


> only 7" difference in the console height - I think it is the 1.62 ratio and sport lower unit mostly, but we will know soon enough....
> 
> That's a Pro XS 250 that they swapped lower units on. One with a 300 is coming soon. I still can't decide which motor to use.


I thought the gear ratio would still be 1.75 with the SM? A 26" wheel at 6000 RPM should be right at 72.5 with a 10% slip. With a 1.62...72.5mph would be 20% slip. I don't think they would set it up that way.

Who knows though?!? Either way, that boats sets the bar in my opinion. Nice job Eric.


----------



## fishnfool

SM comes in 1.62:1 or 1.75:1. That one (and most others I have seen used) are 1.62:1. I don't know what rpm it was turning it.....

And I agree it sets the bar! That's the great thing about SCB, it already outperforms everything out there but they are still playing with lower units, etc to make it perform even better.

Don't go ride on one if you aren't ready to write a check!


----------



## ESCB Factory

The Stingray is no light weight hull. Depending on configuration, these bare hulls are tipping the scales at 1600-2000#. The Waterloo boat weighed in at 2100# bare. So I am seeing slightly higher slip ratio's than Topcat's & F-22's.

The Sport Master I am running is a 1.62. Yeilding a slip ratio around 20%, the SM is still faster than the TMs' (1.75) 16% slip. This is due to the true surfacing capabilities of the SM (less drag). If you peak over the transom while running the SM you can see the pointed nose of the gear case totaly out of the water. The gear case is just skimming the surface, scooping in cooling water from the underside of the lower unit.

BTW: I have ran SM lowers on my boats since 2003, and never have problems sucking up mud, grass, ect with this design.


----------



## D2

Got to see this boat yesterday at the car wash on 518.......The pics dont do it justice THATS ON BAD A*$ BOAT !!!!!!!!!! If I could just get my Old Lady to drive an Echo I might be able to afford one......

NICE BOAT FOR SURE!!!!!!!!!

D2


----------



## fishnfool

I went today and did a test drive in this boat with Eric. He has been playing with lower unit and prop combinations on this boat and has it dialed in now. We left the shop in this boat that has a Pro XS 250 with a SM 1.62 lower unit and new 26 pitch Bravo 1 prop. The boat is heavy with 4 batteries, an amp, a sub and 4 other speakers, a 4 bank charger, etc - all heavy! We had the two of us and about 1/4 tank of gas. The boat is amazing! It ran 72-73 with ease in any condition we could put it in this afternoon. The top speed that I saw was 75.0mph on the Garmin GPS. We layed down many runs between 74-75 and hit 75 once in the 20 minutes or so we drove it around.

This is in the summer and was in slick water. With some chop and colder weather, it surely has even more in it.

The speed is only a small piece of it, the boat is amazing! Eric took a couple of turns at 70+ that had me nervous but the boat holds the water and turns with ease with 0 slide.

I can't wait for mine! I also can't wait to see what it does with a 300XS....


----------



## Durtjunkee

How does the boat handle a normal chop? I'm not talking 2-3', but more like 12"-18" on a normal day in the bay with a little wind. I'm sure it will still go faster than I'd like, but at a normal pace will it beat you to death and leave you soaking wet?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Smooooth and Dry...

Come down to Kemah and take a ride.



Durtjunkee said:


> How does the boat handle a normal chop? I'm not talking 2-3', but more like 12"-18" on a normal day in the bay with a little wind. I'm sure it will still go faster than I'd like, but at a normal pace will it beat you to death and leave you soaking wet?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Here ya go...



McFish said:


> I did a test ride with Eric on yesterday and we ran out of Kemah into the bay. As usual when coming out of the board walk it's a little rough. The Stingray handled the rough water as well as my old Triton.
> 
> I didn't get a drop of water from boat splashes nor was my butt sore from the ride.
> The boat topped out above 65mph with 2 guys, approx. 15-20gals of fuel, 4 batteries and a 10-15 mph wind.
> I was sold on the boats shallow capabilities in March when I did a test ride in the marsh however I was a bit skeptical about how it might handle small/medium chop.
> I am now in the production line and hopefully, my boat will be ready as an early Christmas present.


----------



## Durtjunkee

scb factory said:


> Smooooth and Dry...
> 
> Come down to Kemah and take a ride.


I may have to do that. You surely have an awesome looking product.


----------



## RubenZamora

Call me a boating n00b. But one day I'd like to have one. What is the purpose of having so much speed on a bay boat. Is it just for getting to the spots quicker? Does a heavier engine help in steering? etc or what


----------



## El Primero

Currently have a stingray with the 250 pro xs, and it has been a stud so far. For those of you that have run mercs for some time, have any of you modified your motor and added the SM lower unit? And if so, does it void your warranty completely? The performance has been great, but always looking for a little more. The warranty vs. the two motors was certainly a consideration though.


----------



## Yams

RubenZamora said:


> Call me a boating n00b. But one day I'd like to have one. What is the purpose of having so much speed on a bay boat. Is it just for getting to the spots quicker? Does a heavier engine help in steering? etc or what


Im pretty sure the "craze" started with tournament fishermen. Less time spent driving, more time spent fishing. First to the spot, etc...

I think the recreational fishermen just like to pretend they are tournament capable, etc...so they want to look the part and act the part.

then of course you have the person with just way too much money on their hands, and want the fastest and biggest anything...

Voila! you have a market!


----------



## ESCB Factory

You failed to mention that a good handling, fast boat is just plain FUN.

As always, safety and responsibly are key.






Yams said:


> Im pretty sure the "craze" started with tournament fishermen. Less time spent driving, more time spent fishing. First to the spot, etc...
> 
> I think the recreational fishermen just like to pretend they are tournament capable, etc...so they want to look the part and act the part.
> 
> then of course you have the person with just way too much money on their hands, and want the fastest and biggest anything...
> 
> Voila! you have a market!


----------



## Yams

scb factory said:


> You failed to mention that a good handling, fast boat is just plain FUN.
> 
> As always, safety and responsibly are key.


It is all in what your idea of fun and fast is 

I get nervous when i get my boat over 45mph, i couldnt even imagine what 70+ would be like...id honestly prefer not to know.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Come for a ride in an SCB and find out. Better yet, come drive an SCB at YOUR comfort level. I know when I look over at you, I will see







@ 70 mph.



Yams said:


> It is all in what your idea of fun and fast is
> 
> I get nervous when i get my boat over 45mph, i couldnt even imagine what 70+ would be like...id honestly prefer not to know.


----------



## Yams

scb factory said:


> Come for a ride in an SCB and find out. Better yet, come drive an SCB at YOUR comfort level. I know when I look over at you, I will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ 70 mph.


I fear you may be right...and i fear the lawyers when i tell my wife im going to buy another boat. 

so ill stick to my cyncism


----------



## fisherfool

Have you set one up with a merc 280 or 300 race motor yet.I would like to see the numbers which i bet would be impressive..


----------



## ESCB Factory

A 280 would be mean, but too thirsty and short lived for a serious fishing motor. Two 280's w/ 15" mids would be perfect for me.

I currently have a Stingray in mold that will be rigged with a Mercury 300 XS, flat floor (no riser box), F-22 console, Jet Black gel coat.

Now were talking.
QUOTE=fisherfool]Have you set one up with a merc 280 or 300 race motor yet.I would like to see the numbers which i bet would be impressive..[/QUOTE]


----------



## williamcr

Great looking boat.


----------



## fisherfool

scb factory said:


> A 280 would be mean, but too thirsty and short lived for a serious fishing motor. Two 280's w/ 15" mids would be perfect for me.
> 
> I currently have a Stingray in mold that will be rigged with a Mercury 300 XS, flat floor (no riser box), F-22 console, Jet Black gel coat.
> 
> Now were talking.
> QUOTE=fisherfool]Have you set one up with a merc 280 or 300 race motor yet.I would like to see the numbers which i bet would be impressive..


[/QUOTE]Can't wait to see it.


----------

